# The chocolate box house..



## Mikeymutt (Jul 28, 2016)

Visited this a while back.a proper cosy house that has had work started on it a while back but stopped.this house is empty but I ain't fussy.i don't mind empty houses long as they have character.and this place was worth it for the beautiful fireplaces in it.the house is set on its own and is split in two parts with a dividing top bit with sheds underneath.the house really would not take a lot to restore and I can imagine getting all cosy in here on a cold winters night with the fire burning and sitting on a furry rug toasting marshmallows.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jul 28, 2016)

The Chocolate Box House? Interesting name for it, nice photos.


----------



## HughieD (Jul 28, 2016)

Another great find beautifully photographed.


----------



## smiler (Jul 28, 2016)

That cooker looked out of place as did the toilet roll holder, Great find Mikey, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 28, 2016)

This place looks like its stuck in the medieval days. The huge fireplace where you could cook a decent meal on it. Nicely done but what I find intriguing is the large chimney stacks on the house. Why that large? Anyone?


----------



## Brewtal (Jul 28, 2016)

That is lovely. Such a beautiful house with some really nice features. I would happily live there. That loo roll looks in surprisingly good condition though!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 29, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> The huge fireplace where you could cook a decent meal on it. Nicely done but what I find intriguing is the large chimney stacks on the house. Why that large? Anyone?



Two things really - 
1/ Status. Chimney tops were the gyms and outdoor pools of that period for owners with money.
2/ The first sentence in the above quote is the clue. With such large open cross sectional areas at the bottom open to the room, the only way to get a decent draught up the stack was to build high and well above the ridge line


----------



## pineapplesnail (Jul 29, 2016)

wow this is lovely. when can i move in?


----------



## Palmtrees11 (Jul 29, 2016)

Love these Mikey, I think empty houses have more character some times. Nice find.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 29, 2016)

Palmtrees11 said:


> Love these Mikey, I think empty houses have more character some times. Nice find.


Thank you all.I agree.long as it has nice features in there


----------



## smiler (Jul 29, 2016)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Two things really -
> 1/ Status. Chimney tops were the gyms and outdoor pools of that period for owners with money.
> 2/ The first sentence in the above quote is the clue. With such large open cross sectional areas at the bottom open to the room, the only way to get a decent draught up the stack was to build high and well above the ridge line



You are a mine of information DS, Thanks


----------



## jsp77 (Jul 30, 2016)

great report, loving the fireplaces Mikey


----------



## byker59 (Aug 3, 2016)

Great pictures - give it a atmospheric feel. thank you


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Aug 3, 2016)

smiler said:


> You are a mine of information DS, Thanks



Being an 'old bugger' who can just about manager the computer search 'engine', my early search interests/efforts were satisfied by the printed book. Unlike an internet search - where just your initial search criteria is answered, displayed and read, the book provides far more details normally, so after an index search which provided the answer to your initial query, there was the rest of the book to peruse if one was an interested reader. Fortunately the facts lodged in the old grey matter, although I must credit many older people who explained things also in great detail - this is perhaps the main reason I pass on the little snippets that are relevant to the posts on here


----------

